# TTOC Merchandise



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Just received the hoodie and t-shirt that we ordered at the national meet at Crich!

Excellent quality and the new logo looks great!! Good value for money and will definitely be ordering more in the future!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there,

Glad you like them, i need to get myself a TTOC hoody, thats next on my shopping list 

Paul


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Make that another one please


----------

